# SMART Diagnostics Error 7



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

I upgraded my new TiVoHD with a WD 1TB drive back in APril after doing a PROM mod. It's been working fine for months, but it started behaving strangely at times. It wouldn't respond to the remote, would hang up after playing a recording, et cetera. Yesterday when I pressed the TiVo button on the remote, it would reboot after ten seconds or so.

I ran Kickstart 54 diags on the unit, and got a "S.M.A.R.T. extended diagnostics Fail with an error 7." Is this the kind of thing that a reformat of the drive would help, or should I just consider it toast and replace it?

I hadn't yet installed mfs_ftp so I'll have to try that first. I don't want to lose my recordings...


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The drive needs to be replaced. Pull the drive and run the Data Lifeguard Tools in a PC. use the error code(s) that you get running it in the PC when you contact WD for warranty replacement, from past experience there is no need to mention that it was used in your TiVo it only complicates the return.

Data Lifeguard Tools 11 and 10 Error Codes


> Error 0001 - 0008, 0015 SMART Error Self Monitoring, Analysis, and Reporting Technology (SMART) Error returned during SMART Status/Self Test Command. The drive is defective.


----------

